# North Florida Gathering



## pineywoods (Sep 24, 2008)

Dates: Oct 18 & 19 we will have people arriving on the 17th

Location: Chattahoochee, Fl 32324 Since this is private property please pm me for exact address

All members are invited some people will be coming for the day and others will be here for the weekend.

If you need any other info let me know


----------



## flash (Sep 24, 2008)

You chances for any leftovers is very slim


----------



## capt dan (Sep 24, 2008)

I wish I lived closer, I would be there in a heart beat. I think its pretty nice of you pineywoods to offer your place for a get  together.It involves alot of work  and stress. Thumbs up to you for the effort. I hope alot of the local SMF members don't miss out on this opportunity, I know if I lived within a days drive, I would be there, with my trusty lil  cooker too!


----------



## white cloud (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like a good time Jerry. Wish I could make it.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish ya'll were closer it would be great to meet ya and share some Q and maybe a brew or six


----------



## daboys (Sep 25, 2008)

You might want to get started Ken.

Wish I was closer too. Would really like to meet some more of the members on here.


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 28, 2008)

Sandy and I will be there and have our reservations at the KOA.  Lookin forward to meeting you and others piney.  Sent a PM earlier.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm sure a good time will be had by all. Have several cold beverages for me.


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm there with my camping gear in tow!


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yall have a good time!  It's a hoot!  Just don't get in to much trouble, ya behave yerselves an have fun!

Eat a bunch fer me an have a couple cool ones!


----------



## keywesmoke (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm seein' if I can afford the trip--I'd love to attend


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 30, 2008)

Keywesmoke we'd love to have you join us come on up


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 6, 2008)

Anybody else going to come join us?? It should be fun meeting a bunch of our fellow SMF'ers and I know we're gonna eat well


----------



## kajun (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm gonna try to make it Piney...atleast for a day trip..will know more towards the end of the week if i can or not.....sounds like fun though!


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 6, 2008)

Great come on over it should be lots of fun. I'll pm you the actual address and you can map it


----------



## flash (Oct 6, 2008)

Hopefully, just not sure yet. Wife still has her heart set on the Cedar Key Seafood fest. Depends on when we get away from here.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok heres a few pics heres the cookshed we will use





Its kinda unfinished on the inside but I'm working on it a little but this is in there and hooked up


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow Piney, that looks great!! Wish I lived closer.


----------



## smoking gun (Oct 7, 2008)

Come on over cowgirl, you can't be much farther away than me right?


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 7, 2008)

Shoot SG, were almost neighbors.  LOL


----------



## smoking gun (Oct 7, 2008)

I wish! From looking at the wonderful food on here and on your blog, I'd love to be your neighbor.   ;) 
 I'm 11 hours from Piney's camp. You're probably closer than me.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm still tryin to get some1 to cover for me that weekend at work..I would love to be there and meet some of u fine folks.. Heck , it's only about a 4 beer drive for me


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 7, 2008)

Heck I think that should be a Holiday weekend and everybody should come on over


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 7, 2008)

hehehe  I'll try that 1 ...


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL...Thank you SG! I'd like to be your neighbor too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Heck, I just googled it...I'm only about 20 hours from Pineys. If I leave now....... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Mikeren...lol  Sounds like a short drive. :)


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 7, 2008)

Hope you're able to make it, mikeren. I'm south of Daytona Beach and am making the trek on Friday and will stay until Sunday. I've met Jerry and Seboke (Ken) before and they are both great people.

Can't wait to meet ShooterRick and the others that will be there!


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 9, 2008)

And heres Laurel's accommodations for the weekend


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

That's awesome, Jerry!!! I may not go home after the coziness of that little cabin ... need someone to help pay rent on the place?


----------



## capt dan (Oct 10, 2008)

That would make a great deer blind up here in mich.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





j/k, looks like a great place to crash. Real nice of ya to offer it to the Lady Piney. Hope ya have a great gathering. You  dang well know If  I lived  within a few hrs, I'd be there in an instant. One day my friend, one day for sure.


----------



## desertlites (Oct 10, 2008)

looks like a outhouse with a  window and no moon here


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 10, 2008)

Capt it would make a great shooting house 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  since its insulated even double paned windows and a steel entry door. Maybe put a couple high back office chairs in there with a heater heck maybe even a twin sized bed in case your elderly father wants to use it and needs to lay down often times.

Bob yea at 10x12 its not real big but sure quite large for a shooting house I originally built this for two purposes to allow my father to be comfortable while hunting as he has many medical problems and also while my wife doesn't hunt she does love to watch wildlife and read a book so in the off season she can open the windows sit in the comfy chairs read a good book and watch for animals coming to the food plot this sits next to. Oh I'll get ya some pics of the old out house complete with the moon in the door.


----------



## douglaslizard (Oct 10, 2008)

dont think im gonna be able to make it .after three days off work and an already tight budget gotta try to cut expenses.wish i was there though


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 10, 2008)

Great sig, doug !!!


----------

